# Pee's like a girl haha



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Will my boy puppy ever lift his leg? His only daily contact of the K9 sorts is with our female dog. Is that why he isn't learning to lift his leg?

often the stream of urine hits the back of his front leg (duh!) haha, funny, but it'd be nice if he learned to lift 

Thanks, Josh


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

They learn eventually. My male mix learned and he wasn't around many adult male dogs when he was a puppy.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally agree with you! Hondo is 10 months old now, and a very impressive looking dog. We are in the yard with him and some friends and they are talking about what a great dog he is....and then he nearly squats and pees on his own front legs! They laughed and laughed.

Our Golden is a male, who pees like a male should. Hondo potties like a girl.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

he's 8 months

we spent a day hiking with my buddies dog (a male) and i was hoping Cody might catch on...no luck lol


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> They laughed and laughed.


Hi Lilie,

yep, some of my friends get a kick out of it too..i couldn't care less about that...it is darn funny. i just figure if he lifted the urine stream wouldn't hit his front leg so often


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Some amles, though very few, never lift their leg. I had a female that used to lift her leg!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> I had a female that used to lift her leg!


I guess "anything goes" when it comes to K9 urination style haha


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Argos didn't lift his leg until he was about a year old. It took longer for him to lift his leg consistently. Even now if he just has to pee he won't lift a leg. Cade just lifted his leg for the first time last week he's about 16 months old.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

JKlatsky, thanks for chiming in. sounds like there is still hope for Cody haha.

maybe when he starts to go i should lift it for him lol...totally joking


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

J is 14 months, he squats... My friend's Vizsla is 7, he squats, the dog I babysit is a female and she fully hikes her leg lol

Some will, some won't...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It all depends on the dog. Some males lift their leg sooner than others. I've seen males start as late as 18 months and some puppies, like my Cisco, start as early as 8 weeks old. My Aslan also started super early, probably around 10 or so weeks, can't remember. Ultro however was closer to a year before he started lifting his leg, same as Sam.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks again for the input....i'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

He's 3 years old now and I'm still waiting..... lots of burnt yellow spots on grass but my bushes look good anyway!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow! 3 years and still not lifting...at that point I'd think he never will.

bushes everywhere are celebrating lol


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah my male (Ace) is 17 months and he still pee's like a girl. Sometimes he does pee on his front feet... About twice a week I have to just wash his legs & feet.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Sometimes he does pee on his front feet...QUOTE]
> 
> glad im not alone lol. you would think they would feel the heat from it and re-direct haha


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> JKlatsky, thanks for chiming in. sounds like there is still hope for Cody haha.
> 
> maybe when he starts to go i should lift it for him lol...totally joking


My ex-roommate said they did that with their male beagle because they wanted him to lift his leg!! :rofl:
My male also took a while to lift his leg, but learned it from who knows where.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Our 2 1/2 yo male usually lifts hisleg on something like a tree but will also do it in the middle of the lawn!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha, yeah. that was a joke  i'd be the laughing stock of the neighborhood lifting my dogs legs for him


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

goofy is turning 2 next month and not 1 leg lift yet!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> maybe when he starts to go i should lift it for him lol...totally joking


:wild: I got a visual of the look on Hondo's face if I reached down and lifted his leg. Maybe I can talk hubby into doing it...."Really Honey! You have to teach him! You are the Daddy, it's your job. I teach him basics, and you teach him to be a man!"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

He's young. He'll probably figure it out eventually although I've had a male dog who never did lift his leg. Luckily he was a very small dog and close to the ground so he never peed on his legs! 
I've had male foster dogs who "learned" how to lift their legs at about a year or two old, and also had a female who would lift her leg and mark trees and light poles...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha, Lilie, add it to the "honey do list" and see his reaction. im sure you'll get a laugh


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage didn't start lifting his leg until 5-6 months of age. From 8wks until about 8-9 months he would walk and pee and pee all over his front legs. At least when he started lifting his leg there was less of a mess.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is so lazy doesn't even squat, he just sort of stops walking and pees- it's easier to tell when it's cold out because you can see the steam. Now that he's 6 mos he's lifting a leg a little bit but not for any real purpose because he's still just standing there with one leg a little off the ground. One time he was carrying his frisbee, dropped it while he peed and you guessed it- the frisbee landed upside down and he filled it up! My husband's happy that the truck tires haven't been targeted yet.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

the older my lab gets, and the more his hips bother him, I notice he squats more frequently now.


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Asher is about 50/50 at 7 months. Sometimes he'll halfway lift a leg, and sometimes he just squats. Our female lab/pit mix lifts like a boy, but she's also boss bitch in the house.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

he's well endowed, good for him.

don't worry about him lifting his
leg. he'll lift it. my dog
didn't lift his leg untill he 15 months
olds or so.



chicagojosh said:


> often the stream of urine hits the back of his front leg (duh!) haha, funny, but it'd be nice if he learned to lift
> 
> Thanks, Josh


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a good one.  


Stosh said:


> Stosh is so lazy doesn't even squat, he just sort of stops walking and pees- it's easier to tell when it's cold out because you can see the steam. Now that he's 6 mos he's lifting a leg a little bit but not for any real purpose because he's still just standing there with one leg a little off the ground. One time he was carrying his frisbee, dropped it while he peed and you guessed it- the frisbee landed upside down and he filled it up! My husband's happy that the truck tires haven't been targeted yet.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono is two and a half and he doesn't lift his leg. He never has. I don't think he ever will.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I have several males some hike the others only hike half our make shar pei who will be 2 the very end of decmber. HIKES only when he is showing off but usually squats the rest the time. Our male Chi pees on his chest he tries to left his leg so high. Never his feet or legs. Jus his chest now that's gross . My old Walker Hound (rip dear Trouble) he would pee on his legs feet and only on his chest if he was facing downhill.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My boy only lifts his leg when he goes to mark a tree, other than that he does a lean, he looks like he is stretching but he is peeing.

Almost like a lazy guy that stands and pees while both hands are on the wall in front of him?


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Duke is 18 months old and still pees like a girl. Our other dog is a 5.5 year old goldendoodle and he learned to lift his leg by himself around the age of one.

The ONLY thing that bugs me about Duke squatting is that he pees in the middle of my backyard and creates burn spots on the lawn. I really want him to lift his leg so he goes and finds a tree in the woods!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yukon is pretty much six years old now and he only lifts his leg to impress another dog or if he doesn't have a choice and pees at a tree. Other than that he's too lazy and just pees like a girl.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> My boy only lifts his leg when he goes to mark a tree, other than that he does a lean, he looks like he is stretching but he is peeing.
> 
> Almost like a lazy guy that stands and pees while both hands are on the wall in front of him?


My foster does this too. On walks when he is marking everything, he lifts. In the yard, he does the lean. I have also seen males (older) who just go where they are standing and make no effort to squat, lean or lift!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryder is 18 months and sort of stops and squats. He has almost lifted his leg a couple of times, but that is about as far as it went.


----------



## abby (Mar 13, 2010)

sssshhh dont tell our two hooligans that squat peeing is for girl dogs, kobe would lift his leg to pee when younger and occasionally scamp will although its generally when he spots something ????


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Phenis is nearly 2 years old and lift his leg once! He pees like a female (which I think is good to avoid funny situations lol) and never peed like a "male" even if he saw some doing it!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for all the feedback. it sounds like these male dogs are all over the board when it comes to leg lifting. time will tell for young cody haha


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> JKlatsky, thanks for chiming in. sounds like there is still hope for Cody haha.
> 
> maybe when he starts to go i should lift it for him lol...totally joking


Better yet, why don't you just starting peeing in the yard and lifting your leg to show him how its done.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

milkmoney11 said:


> Better yet, why don't you just starting peeing in the yard and lifting your leg to show him how its done.


Now that is a fantastic idea.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Now that is a fantastic idea.


Might look a little awkward to the neighbors for a little while but I'm sure they would get used to it.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy is 4 and has yet to lift! I like to think he squats in a very masculine style however!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Gavin is 13 months and I have never seen him even attempt to lift his leg, the minute I get home and let him out of his kennel, he runs to find his Cuz ball, than prances around till he has to pee, than just stops and pees with his Cuz still in his mouth!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I really don't mind the squating so much. It's the aim that displeases me. Hondo has leg fluffies....and they don't stay so fluffy.


----------



## khurley (Sep 25, 2004)

Asia is 5 years old and has never lifted his leg. He doesn't squat, either, though....he just kind of _leans_ into it a bit.


----------



## lixy (Mar 14, 2007)

khurley said:


> Asia is 5 years old and has never lifted his leg. He doesn't squat, either, though....he just kind of _leans_ into it a bit.


Chaos will be 3 in October, and he is the same. Luckily, he manages not to pee on his front legs. aw:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Lycan doesn't raise his leg either. I'm sure he's just secure enough in his masculinity that he feels no need to worry about such a trifling detail. 

Jelpy


----------



## MariD (May 12, 2010)

What a great thread  My Rolf is almost 6 months and hasn't even tried to lift a leg yet. He doesn't squat; he just kind of leans forward like a race horse and has quite a look of concentration on his face. Doesn't bother me but all the males in the family have to giggle at him. 

My female lab mix squatted with one leg off the ground - that was weird looking!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

They do it when their hormones kick in and they start marking their territory


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I saw a thing in the pet store called Pee Post- it's a post treated with pheremones that attract the dog to the post and teach it to pee on it. That might solve the burn spots on the grass but Stosh would probably just stand over it an pee on top of it rather than lift his leg.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is 5 months....NO signs of lift off..


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My almost 7 month old male still squats and he pees all over his feet! I have to hose his feet off almost every time he goes out to pee. The other day, he was peeing on leaves and it made a different noise. He looked down to see what the noise was and peed all over his face!


----------



## Elliehanna (Mar 17, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> J is 14 months, he squats... My friend's Vizsla is 7, he squats, the dog I babysit is a female and she fully hikes her leg lol
> 
> Some will, some won't...


yea, Goren is what 20 months now or so and he squats, I like it that way, I do not have to deal with him trying to pee on the house, the tree, the porch, he pees on the grass or dirt so it makes me happy. My friend's female dog lifts her leg half way and squats at the same time, really funny to watch.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Urro just turned 6 and never lifted his leg. He pees like a horse.... not a male dog.


Branca, my female, lifts her leg though.... LOL


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wolfie peed on his face?!?!? too funny. 

Stosh, the pee post sounds like a good idea. I'll have to check that out


----------



## crown86 (Feb 23, 2010)

roscoe is 18 months still squatting...everynow and again he lifts the leg like an afterthought..LOL..pee post at least for Roscoe save your money


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Legend is 6 mo and doesnt lift his leg either but doesnt squat he just stretches out so he doesnt get himself I really hope it stays that way and that he doesnt figure out the leg lifting because then all my pretty flowers and shrubs will stay much nicer looking. lol


----------

